# Ches. Bay, Older Boat Design Race



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

i have tried every possible combination of words to get info on a race on the bay. all boats must have a hull design 25 years old or more to compete.(think that is the sole parameter)..i suspect older morgans, 70's vintage S&S tartans, and the like would compete (design on my boat is '79)
does anyone have a link or name of said regatta?
i think it is in early summer...June, perhaps?
anyway, i need dates to do the scheduling, find suitable crew and stuff.
help...


----------



## Spiritman (Jan 10, 2008)

I think this might be what you're looking for:

Good Old Boat - Eighth Annual Good Old Boat Regatta


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks much..i'm assuming this is what i heard about, although finding the 'rules' is a challenge.
so, next question; who has sailed in this event?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I think I did the Good Old Boat regatta perhaps five years ago on a Cal 25. 

I have not seen the rules on how they define a good old boat. I think the limit was 25 years old. J-36's are nearly 30 years old, and early J-35's and Synergy are 25 years old, does that really qualify them? If so that would be truly scary. 

There are some of the best out and out racers out there; guys like Jim Mumpert, and David Shiff are as good as they get, but there's also a lot of duffers out there as well. 

Jeff


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*Turkey Shoot Hospice Regatta*

well, this is the one.
2008 opening page

i have to decide whether to go up against some of the better race sailors around, or settle for a leisurely cruising race.
my competitive nature would push me to the first group and take my chances. last phrf rating (1990) was 171. a bit of tweaking has gotten some decent boat speed though. 
anyway, i've got fresh clean sails, and a never raced 150% kevlar/mylar genoa, and a 700 sq ft asymm. for a production boat she's pretty quick.
biggest issue is race capable crew. spouse is a neophyte sailor, and although i have made the boat almost idiot proof (minus the skipper); running all strings to the cockpit, replacing worn cam cleats with spinlock clutches and labeling everything everywhere (hopefully now asking for the topping lift to be eased, won't result in the outhaul being released). if nothing else, everything critical, is now marked.
now i just need crew


----------

